# Drehmaschine: Schutztür mit Sidoor ausrüsten...



## Nitro-Haiza (15 September 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Drehmaschine. Diese würde ich gerne um den Mitarbeiter zu entlasten (ergonomischer Arbeitsplatz) mit einer automatischen Türöffnung (Sidoor von Siemens) ausstatten.

Jetzt kam die Frage nach einer wesentlichen Änderung auf. Ist das in euren Augen eine wesentliche Änderung? Erlischt damit die CE?

Danke an euch!


----------



## Blockmove (15 September 2022)

Du brauchst schon etwas Kreativität um dich durch das Entscheidungsdiagramm zu schlängeln.
Beim Öffnen sollte keine neue Gefährdung entstehen. Beim automatischen Schließen ist’s wieder anders.


----------



## stevenn (15 September 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Du brauchst schon etwas Kreativität um dich durch das Entscheidungsdiagramm zu schlängeln.
> Beim Öffnen sollte keine neue Gefährdung entstehen. Beim automatischen Schließen ist’s wieder anders.


Eine Quetschgefahr beim Schließen gab es vorher auch, nun ist die Bewegung halt automatisch

wenn die Verletzungsgefahr (Kraft, Schnelligkeit) nicht sehr hoch ist, könnte man auch zu dem Entschluss kommen, dass es vielleicht keine wesentliche Veränderung ist. evtl Automatismus gleich in PL d ausführen


----------



## Blockmove (15 September 2022)

stevenn schrieb:


> Eine Quetschgefahr beim Schließen gab es vorher auch, nun ist die Bewegung halt automatisch


Und da das automatische Schließen ja überwacht ist und auch noch Klemmschutz hat, ist es keine neue Gefährdung, sondern macht die Maschine sogar sicherer   
Das ist das, was ich mit Kreativität im Umgang mit der wesentlichen Veränderung gemeint hab.
Durch die richtige Argumentation wird eine neue vermeintliche Gefährdung quasi ins Gegenteil verwandelt.


----------



## stevenn (15 September 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Und da das automatische Schließen ja überwacht ist und auch noch Klemmschutz hat, ist es keine neue Gefährdung, sondern macht die Maschine sogar sicherer
> Das ist das, was ich mit Kreativität im Umgang mit der wesentlichen Veränderung gemeint hab.
> Durch die richtige Argumentation wird eine neue vermeintliche Gefährdung quasi ins Gegenteil verwandelt.


man merkt, wir machen das schon ein, zwei tage


----------



## Blockmove (15 September 2022)

stevenn schrieb:


> man merkt, wir machen das schon ein, zwei tage


Bei solchen Aufgaben ist auch erfahrungsgemäß etwas "Blöd daher reden und rumspinnen" nicht verkehrt.
Das ganze Thema "Wesentliche Veränderung" lässt soviel Möglichkeiten zu, dass man es eigentlich nicht mehr ernst nehmen muss.
Wichtig ist, dass die Anlage nach dem Umbau in einem sicheren Zustand im Sinne der BetrSichV ist. Also sichere Anlage und richtige Gefährdungsbeurteilung. Unvollständige CE ist nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.


----------



## marscho (15 September 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Bei solchen Aufgaben ist auch erfahrungsgemäß etwas "Blöd daher reden und rumspinnen" nicht verkehrt...


Passende Anmerkung: Ich habe in der Vergangenheit plakativ auch gerne mal gefragt: "Was soll denn bei rauskommen?" Es lässt sich hier doch einiges in beide Richtungen schreiben bzw. argumentieren. Ich hatte auch schon Fälle, da war explizit gewünscht, dass das Ergebnis der Beurteilung eine wesentliche Änderung ist (eigentlich Neuanlage gewünscht). Dann lässt sich da schon was herleiten.


----------



## Blockmove (15 September 2022)

marscho schrieb:


> Passende Anmerkung: Ich habe in der Vergangenheit plakativ auch gerne mal gefragt: "Was soll denn bei rauskommen?" Es lässt sich hier doch einiges in beide Richtungen schreiben bzw. argumentieren. Ich hatte auch schon Fälle, da war explizit gewünscht, dass das Ergebnis der Beurteilung eine wesentliche Änderung ist (eigentlich Neuanlage gewünscht). Dann lässt sich da schon was herleiten.



Das ist auch immer meine Vorgehensweise. Zuerst das Ergebnis festlegen und dann den Weg dahinsuchen  
Ich nutze dann auch meist noch die von der BetrSichV vorgeschriebene Anpassung an den Stand der Technik, um das Sicherheitsniveau der Anlage so anzupassen, dass bei dem "zufällig" notwendigem Umbau der Anlage und der Diskussion um die wesentlichen Veränderung die bestehenden Schutzeinrichtungen ausreichen. Und wenn das nicht hilft, dann gibt's ja auch noch "Grenzen der Anlage".


----------



## Nitro-Haiza (16 September 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal vielen Dank für eure offene Diskussion. Ich habe mir auch schon meinen Kopf gemacht.

1. Die Bewegungen werden sicher überwacht.
2. Es entsteht für mich keine Neues Risiko
3. Die SiFa würde es begrüßen den Mitarbeiter an der Maschine zu entlasten

Zu 3.: Wir haben von den Mitarbeitern an der Maschinen mehr und mehr Feedback in Richtung Schulterprobleme bekommen, deshalb würden wir gerne diesen Weg gehen. 

Soweit ich mich mit der Sidoor Geschichte auseinandergesetzt habe, werden alle Bewegungen sicher überwacht und abgeschaltet.

Vielen Dank.


----------

